# Neighbouring countries?



## pokerfien (Oct 30, 2012)

Any one know of the neighbouring countries to thailand and their visa restrictions and or way of life? Any one have any experience living on thailands borders? Is there neighbouring countries that make living there easier visa wise and or allow foreigners to live there with less hustle? Please share your knowledge and or experience with us, would love to hear it and i am sure it could be helpful to alot of us or at the very least a good source of information.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

*Malaysia*

Malaysia has the '_*My Second Home*_' scheme (MM2H)

A thread on MM2H from earlier this year Retiring to Malaysia

Info here 

Requires a financial commitment, and is also available to under-50s
A lot more to it than this - but some brief figures from conditions



> *Upon Approval : Aged Below 50 years old*
> 
> * Open a fixed deposit account of RM300,000.00.
> * After a period of one year, the participant can withdraw up to RM150,000.00 for approved expenses relating to house purchase, education for children in Malaysia and medical purposes.
> ...


Note there is also the *Malaysia Expat Forum*


----------

